# wasup



## kidtrunks08 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey everyone im shawn and im yung and havent taken any classes before but im tryin to get into one.i like to play basketball, vidio game, watch tv, excercise, and workout for fun.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 26, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 26, 2006)

kidtrunks08 said:
			
		

> hey everyone im shawn and im yung and havent taken any classes before but im tryin to get into one.i like to play basketball, vidio game, watch tv, excercise, and workout for fun.


 
Sup d00d!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  What are you interested in studying?

JeffJ


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT, shawn!


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2006)

kidtrunks08 said:
			
		

> hey everyone im shawn and im yung and havent taken any classes before but im tryin to get into one.i like to play basketball, vidio game, watch tv, excercise, and workout for fun.


 
Waz zup wid chu??


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 26, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Shawn.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## matt.m (Jul 26, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## green meanie (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  What kind of martial arts are you interested in?  It would be a good idea to check out your local schools first, before committing to one of them.  It'll give you a good idea about the quality of the instruction (ask a LOT of questions!), and if it will be a good fit for you.

In any case, there is a wealth of knowledge on this board.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    Happy posting.


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 28, 2006)

Big hello from down under.  Welcome to MT


----------



## Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------

